# Introducing the foals...................



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They are both adorable! She looks like a bay to me.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww they are both so cute! And for $50...I love her build! I hope she has an easy speedy recovery!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Awww they are both so cute! And for $50...I love her build! I hope she has an easy speedy recovery!


Thank you CW. Her build is just amazing and such a personality she has. I couldn't pass her up for $50. 

I can't wait to get her surgery done. Will post after surgery pictures.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Plains, you seriously need to stop picking up all these gorgeous horses. You're making my fingers itch to horse shop and I really can't afford another horse right now......


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

They are adorable!!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats awesome for $50 and shes adorable.. they both are.. jeese i wish horses where that cheap here!! WELL even though i got mine for free.. but i mean the ones you can pick from!! Surgery pretty pricey?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

gorgeous babies! you must have the best looking heard in your state. MN tigerstripes, im thinking the same thing lol. now i want to go look for foals.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, I know Reining Girl. I keep thinking "Well, a foal won't be that expensive over the winter... And it won't need to be broken for a couple of years. I can do all the groundwork, prelim, and I have a trainer friend (and my dad to help if I run into problems)...." Most of all I keep thinking "Awwwww, cute BABY, I WANT one!!!!" 

Then I remind myself that I really need to focus on Soda (he is doing awesome) and Lily needs a lot of work this winter. Maybe next year....


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice looking foals. I second the bay as color.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

your lil girls butt looks like peach the color , shape and some what fuzzy soo flippin cute


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Plains, you seriously need to stop picking up all these gorgeous horses. You're making my fingers itch to horse shop and I really can't afford another horse right now......


LOL! I'm done.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

KatCashen said:


> Thats awesome for $50 and shes adorable.. they both are.. jeese i wish horses where that cheap here!! WELL even though i got mine for free.. but i mean the ones you can pick from!! Surgery pretty pricey?


Surgery is between $100-130-ish. Give or take a few dollars.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

More photos cause I couldn't help myself. This time in the sunlight.

The colt:

his dorsal stripe










Leg markings:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Still...no name for him.  

And Lark


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Both adorable! You are SOOOOOO lucky!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gah, I am so jealous. 2 gorgeous foals, not to mention all your other gorgeous babies  .

Can I bring my beasties and come live with you for a while? That way, when I come back home, I can hide 2 or 3 of yours in with mine and get away with them :lol:.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Gah, I am so jealous. 2 gorgeous foals, not to mention all your other gorgeous babies  .
> 
> Can I bring my beasties and come live with you for a while? That way, when I come back home, I can hide 2 or 3 of yours in with mine and get away with them :lol:.


LOL! You would hate it here. They are saying this weekend could be our first frost this fall. I'm so NOT ready. Nothing but rain and mud lately, and with the way it's going, I'm terrified of going into winter with a lake in the yard. 

I had forgotten how tiny foals can be. I was thinking Lyric hadn't grown at all since last year, until I brought these guys home. 

If the winter gets bad, I'll probably be begging you to come pick one or two to help ease up on my winter chores.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just let me know and I'll be up there quicker than the postal service "neither rain, nor snow, nor dead of night". At least I think that's how it goes :lol:.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

for the colt:

Bailey
Acer
Dollar
Boomer
Brewski (lol)
Cash
Chiko
Drifter
Dude
Nitro
Indy
Outlaw
Paisley
Wesley


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

They are so cute and velvety looking.... I am jealous because I want babies too!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh and I love the name Britton!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok..here are some names I like for the colt. Those with the "***" are the ones I like more. (Citris, I like Britton, but it's so close to my son's name. (Brenton))

What do you think?

**Loki* (staying with the L theme I seem to have going)
**Remington*
Stetson
**Derby*
**Chaos*
**Kit*
Outlaw
Cowboy
**Bowdyn* (pronounced Bow (as in the hunting instrument) Din)


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like Loki and Britton.....


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I think you should keep his halter maroonish pink and hers turquoise.... because somehow it actually fits each of them and their coloring.... what about the name Royal? He seems sort of king-ly???


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like Remington


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Plains I am so jealous I could vomit. I want them ALL!!!!

But especially the dun. And the little mare has suchhhhh a cute face.


----------

